# Indian lake eyes



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

I can't take it anymore, I'm going to break the boat out this weekend. Do you think my time would be better spent chasing saugeye or crappies? All insight is appreciated, I have the capability to do everything from trolling to shooting docks.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I would not expect to see the prespawn madness fire up quite that quick but by the end of next week things will get very interesting. That being said if you can find saugeye there should be plenty of them. The sunshine crappie bite could play Saturday though. I would take it all and go after it. I'm not trying to be a downer, it will happen fast and soon but I don't see patterns changing by this weekend.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We fished it for a couple hours Sunday am. Didn't realize how hard they got hit bye the weather. Had a hard time finding clean water.shoukd be better this weekend. I know Saturday there were some crappie caught on docks,but Sunday they were not there again. The weekend looks perfect for crappies.
But yea I'd take both types of gear for sure. Shoot most of the places you dip for crappie eyes can be caught to


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I would try the mouth of moundwood for saugeyes, vertical jig, small vibes, pimples, jigs tipped with minnow. Weve been getting a few in the evening casting from the bank.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I was out Sunday and the water was mud, didn't help that the wind was really strong. One bump was all we could manage between 2 of us. My buddy might be going up tonight,I will let you know how he does if he does go!


----------



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the reports. I really need to just get the boat out and work the kinks out before we head to Erie, new plugs, new fish finder, the works... the plan is to find the bait and go from there. We'll see what we can manage. Thanks again


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Moundwood is not muddy at the moment, I would call it slightly stained to pretty clear.

I checked it last night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> Moundwood is not muddy at the moment, I would call it slightly stained to pretty clear.
> 
> I checked it last night.


Man.it cleans up fast,it was HIT on Sunday. 0 visibility.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bobby usually within 2 days it is fishable


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks troy,still trying to get used to things out there


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fished yesterday, crappies , gills were very good caught 30-35 fish, kept 11 bluegills! Saugeye terrible. Tried MW - 2 fish caught out of 8 fisherman. south bank - 0, West bank - 0, Harbor - 0. Hits- 0!!!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll pulling an all day trip tomorrow, what were the crappie on? Wood or metal if you don't mind asking?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Looking at hitting Indian next weekend if everything goes as plan or maybe mid week this week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Joe,I'd def try to go before the weekend. Chances are the Thursday an Friday are seeing up really good


----------



## tritonjeff (May 8, 2014)

Bringing my six year olds up for some bluegill and crappie fun tomorrow. Gonna put in at blackhawk. Focus on wood or metal docks? Any depth I should start out at? Thanks


----------



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

Trolled up a channel cat on a flicker shad and pulled a dink saugeye on a swim bait. Tons of fish marked, but nothing wanted to eat. We fished swims, jerk baits, blades, and live bait. It seemed like the bite shut down at noon.


----------



## tritonjeff (May 8, 2014)

No luck from the bank today. My neighbor said he caught 21 saugeye in the channel in Blackhawk yesterday on minnows. Coming up Monday to try from my boat.


----------

